# Adding 4G icons to exhisting CM7 themes?



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

OK so i have a theme that i am almost 100% happy with (which is a feat of its own since i am OCD and like things a certain way) minus the fact that it doesn't have a themed 4G icon so i am stuck with the stock CM7 green icon.

i have tried to place the icons into the theme with the correct name (name taken from another theme with themed 4G icons) and wouldn't work. is there something i have to change in an XML or somewhere else?

also, anyone have a full guide to using apk manager. i trid to figure it out on my own but it didn't work and its been a while since i have done it. most of my theming is done through ninjamorph simply b/c i know how it works, and can get it right every time. just takes forever.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't know what theme you're using, but many of them have been updated to include the 4g set. For instance, in the newest releases of CM, the cooked-in theme, Cyanbread has been updated to have the 4g icon themed appropriately.

And for any of this, you could easily make a metamorph/ZipThemer theme to do it yourself (though I am not an expert in such areas).

What theme are you using?

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I was actually using an older honeybread theme. But ended up using the latest version and swapping out about 40 images. Got it saved on my SD so I can move it to system app from now on.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm actually having a very similar issue on SoaB v1... When I swap out the 3G/4lte icons in the SystemUI.apk the old icons are still present after a reboot so I'm really at a loss as to where these icons live to swap them out. I've gone as far as doing a full wipe & bringing the ROM back up... no happy icons for me.


----------



## NBAJWill55 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm sort of in the same boat...

Using Vitrous as a base, I had a nice theme going until I tried adding the 4G icons. After I applied it in Theme Chooser and rebooted, I completely lost my status bar.

I thought it would be as easy as swapping icons, but I have a feeling I upset some .9 png images somewhere along the line.


----------



## julesism (Jul 25, 2011)

maybe this will help?:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=923112

obv you are not changing the 3G icons to 4G but I found/used this guide to change the default 4G icons in CM to the ones provided. Just substitute the 4G icon files where he mentions doing it to the 3G files. Hopefully this makes sense. I posted this before and folks missed the point.


----------



## Kronofile (Aug 6, 2011)

I think all the pieces of the theme apk files are somehow indexed in the .arsc file. I don't know enough to explain it properly, but I get the idea you need to actually compile yourself a new apk with the appropriate resources because you can't edit the binary .arsc file directly. Adding icons, regardless of file names, won't have any effect unless they are properly referenced in the .arsc file. This is why replacing existing files works, but any additions/subtractions would need to be made using something like the Kitchen.

At least, that's what my limited knowledge and quick search of the interwebs tells me.


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

There are 2 sets of 4g icons. Connected and "Fully connected". You have to change both of them in systemui.


----------

